# O-M-F-G! Holiday Brush Sets 2005!!!!!



## user2 (Jul 21, 2005)

I just went to my fav counter to ask to my fav #1-mac lady questions about Rebelrock and Tailormade and she just told me about the holiday brush set!!!!

They're coming with the same brushes than the Tailormade ones BUT they come in a faux leather case that has a snake or a crocodile print (I dont remember anymore although its 20 minutes ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )! It is either blue, pink or green and it has asian letters on it with little pompoms on it!

I can't wait to see them and now can't decide whether to get the Tailormade set or the holiday set.....baaad tied corner!!


----------



## MrsWaves (Jul 21, 2005)

pompoms? woah.. hmmm..


----------



## notevenjail (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWaves* 
_pompoms? woah.. hmmm.._

 
Ha ha - that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 21, 2005)

Sounds too cute.


----------



## Kristen (Jul 21, 2005)

faux leather.. snake/crocodile print.. in colour.. asian characters.. pom poms... Hahaha.. that's pretty much everything i hate! oh well.. at least I'll save money.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_faux leather.. snake/crocodile print.. in colour.. asian characters.. pom poms... Hahaha.. that's pretty much everything i hate! oh well.. at least I'll save money._

 
Hahaha, true that, man.  I was sitting here thinking what exactly a bag with faux leather in a colored snake print with Asian characters and pom poms would look like.  And then my brain exploded and I gave up.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
faux leather.. snake/crocodile print.. in colour.. asian characters.. pom poms... Hahaha.. that's pretty much everything i hate! oh well.. at least I'll save money.

 
Hahaha, true that, man.  I was sitting here thinking what exactly a bag with faux leather in a colored snake print with Asian characters and pom poms would look like.  And then my brain exploded and I gave up._

 
rofl..cheesey some would say? I think one or two of those items, excluding pompoms would be cute...but all in one...tacky!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yea im all for colored snakeskin...and even the asian characters..but the pom poms may have put it over the edge..lol..still would like to see it though...


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm trying to picture this in my head.  And I can't.  What I could picture, it ain't pretty. :|


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_rofl..cheesey some would say? I think one or two of those items, excluding pompoms would be cute...but all in one...tacky!_

 
I imagine the marketing meeting for this went something like this:

Person A: So, what should we put on the bags for the holiday brush sets?  I was thinking bright faux leather.
Person B: What about some kind of reptile print?
Person C: I think our bags have been missing embellishments lately...maybe the bag could have pom poms? or some of those Asian characters?
Person A: Hmm....I just can't decide.  Ah, to hell with it.  Let's just do it all!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
rofl..cheesey some would say? I think one or two of those items, excluding pompoms would be cute...but all in one...tacky!

 
I imagine the marketing meeting for this went something like this:

Person A: So, what should we put on the bags for the holiday brush sets?  I was thinking bright faux leather.
Person B: What about some kind of reptile print?
Person C: I think our bags have been missing embellishments lately...maybe the bag could have pom poms? or some of those Asian characters?
Person A: Hmm....I just can't decide.  Ah, to hell with it.  Let's just do it all!_

 
rofl!!


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

Same brushes?!  How freakin' boring.  Damn.  I always look forward to the Christmas goodies, but I've already bought Pinstripe and Check.  Oh well, more $$ in my wallet this year!  Unless they have palettes... always a sucker for a cute palette.....


----------



## leppy (Jul 21, 2005)

How much can they really vary the brushes, and how fair would it even be anyway? They choose the ones they do because of the practicality of them and that they are the basic ones people tend to buy. Personally I think we should be glad if there are even two choices.


----------



## shygirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Works for me! I'm just glad that I only bought one of the brush sets (Pinstripe). Since the brushes will be the same, I can buy a different set!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jul 21, 2005)

These don't appeal to me whatsoever, from the sound of it-- BUT, it also sounds like this *might* mean that the rest of the Holiday collection is going to be fairly interesting and different.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 21, 2005)

oh man... they can add some rhinestones if it's not tacky enough.... i just don't get the whole snake print in fancy colors with pompons.... :-/  what do you think the rest of the things are gonna be?


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_oh man... they can add some rhinestones if it's not tacky enough.... i just don't get the whole snake print in fancy colors with pompons_

 
Neither do I, however, I'm sure they aren't blind to how much dough they stand to rake in from the Luella TLC due to the "cuteness" factor...


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
oh man... they can add some rhinestones if it's not tacky enough.... i just don't get the whole snake print in fancy colors with pompons

 
Neither do I, however, I'm sure they aren't blind to how much dough they stand to rake in from the Luella TLC due to the "cuteness" factor..._

 
Amen to that.  I think I've talked myself down from the TLCs (which tempted me due to the cute packaging, of course) by reminding myself I don't even like TLCs, nor do I know who the hell Luella is (/me = out of touch with the fashion world).


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_How much can they really vary the brushes, and how fair would it even be anyway? They choose the ones they do because of the practicality of them and that they are the basic ones people tend to buy. Personally I think we should be glad if there are even two choices._

 
Sorry, I don't know what you mean by "fair".  

What I meant, in case that wasn't clear, is that I find it boring that it's the same brushes as the Tailormade sets, re-released in a different case a mere 3-4 months later.


----------



## Scrangie (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, it sounds really cute and wacky to me, something I'd like to keep out on my vanity and have people go "WTF IS THAT?"

MINE!


----------



## user2 (Jul 23, 2005)

Everything thats tacky is good for me


----------



## angelwings (Jul 23, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing pictures...


----------



## ishtarchick (Jul 24, 2005)

you know, i'm really starting to think they pulled your leg.... i mean.... that can't be, can it? sounds just too over the top, even for MAC.


----------



## user2 (Jul 24, 2005)

well, we'll see...!


----------



## leppy (Jul 24, 2005)

The point is, they release brush sets for portability, to introduce new customers to their brushes, and so on. How would it be practical at all for the average user to have different brush sets come out all the time? Usually people buy a brush set once, and then maybe again when their old ones need replacing. What would be the benefit of not making the basic, standard brushes always available in the sets?

It seems silly to me to expect them to release a variety of brush sets. Why would they want to make it easier for you to have all or most of their brushes at a much cheaper cost? It seems like people are expecting them to cater to collectors or to professionals. They do already with the PPID and pro stores. 

When I said fair, I meant how would it be fair to the average user for MAC to release different brush sets, when what most ladies need are the basic ones, which are only available a couple times a year as is, just to cater to people who buy multiple sets or collect them, which you have to realize is a very small portion of their customer base. Not to mention that it would not be smart business-wise either.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_ Unless they have palettes... always a sucker for a cute palette....._

 

WORD!!! i'm a SUCKER for a cute palette!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Jul 26, 2005)

They are tasteful and really lovely. As is the tradition, all the Holiday 2005 sets have the same theme. 

*They're really nice*.


----------



## kat1e (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_Actually, it sounds really cute and wacky to me, something I'd like to keep out on my vanity and have people go "WTF IS THAT?"

MINE!_

 

Hahah! I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## leppy (Jul 26, 2005)

All the elements described sound really appealing to me, all together sounds a bit much and tacky but I'll wait to see how they've done it before I judge. 

I'm happy to hear that the alternative tailormade brushes will be in too as I couldn't fit it into my budget this time.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 26, 2005)

This is something I definitely need to see


----------



## Star (Jul 26, 2005)

They do release different brush sets.  The last couple of holiday sets were quite different than Tailormade, eg:

Holiday
129
224
242
266
316

Tailormade (all 4 sets)
129
168
190
194
212
219
239
252
266
316

The only repeats are the usual Blush, Lip, and Small Angle.  In fact, it was the first time in my memory that they included Foundation or Concealer in a brush set.  So they do vary them a lot.


----------



## productjunkie (Jul 28, 2005)

MAC artists have no idea what the holiday items will be, or look like.. yet. Once I know, I'll make sure to update you all on this. Take care.


----------



## Bettycakes (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll only buy it if it has a snake with googly eyes on the front, next to the chinese characters (which probably should be in rhinestone, I might add)


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bettycakes* 
_I'll only buy it if it has a snake with googly eyes on the front, next to the chinese characters (which probably should be in rhinestone, I might add) 




_

 
And there should be some pink faux fur too


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 4, 2005)

god i wish i can insert a small sigh of sarcasm here. im dreading thoes atrocious holiday packages..


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah...i think they'd be silly to make it look like that...theres too many mixed feelings about those prints.


----------

